# اللهجة المصرية: لو مين



## makala

ما معنى هذا البيت

ولا عمري أبيع لو مين قصاد عيني


----------



## Mahaodeh

لو مين هنا معناها حرفي، البيت يعني: لن أبيع (من أحب) أبدا مهما رأيت من الحسان أمامي​


----------

